# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Thông tin không thể bỏ qua khi đi du lịch Singapore

## Kate6789

*Thông tin không thể bỏ qua khi đi du lịch Singapore**
1. Tiền tệ và thanh toán ở Singapore?*

Singapore là một thiên đường mua sắm, do vậy ở đây áp dụng tất cả các loại hình thanh toán. Nhưng sẽ tiện và phù hợp với khách du lịch Việt Nam là thanh toán bằng :

Thẻ tín dụng (Visa hoặc Master Card) / phí thanh toán từ 3-5%Tiền mặt Singapore SGD / phí thanh toán ko có nhưng đã bị tính tỉ giá khi đổi tiền
Nên đổi tiền Singapore ở Việt Nam trước khi đi. Nếu bạn ở Sài Gòn thì có thể đổi tại các điểm đổi tiền tốt ở các quầy đổi tiền trên đường Lê Lợi, Nguyễn Huệ hoặc khu Bùi Viện, Phạm Ngũ Lão (nếu bạn đang ở TP HCM). Nếu ở Hà Nội thì bạn ra đường Hà Trung, các quầy không chênh nhau nhiều.

*2. Đi Singapore cần mang theo gì?*


*Singapore* khá nóng do nằm trong vùng khí hậu xích đạo. Do đó việc ăn mặc sẽ cần phải thoáng mát. Một số vật dụng cá nhân cần mang theoMũ, nón: mũ lưỡi chai hoặc mũ rộng vành với nữ.Quạt cầm tay, quạt giấy. Ra đường nóng dữ dội, mang theo phe phẩy khi ở ngoài trời khi không có gió nhân tạo.Khăn ướt, khăn khô.Nước uống, có thể mang theo các chai nhỏ cho dễ dùng. Nóng à Khát mà!Giày thể thao bệt: đa số đi các nước phát triển thì sẽ phải đi phương tiện công cộng nhiều, bạn cần phải có 1 đôi giày tốt.Áo mưa ni-lông / hoặc Ô nhỏ: vì nằm trong khí hậu xích đạo, mưa có thể tới bất cứ khi nào, chuẩn bị có thì vẫn hơn, đỡ tốn tiền mua “áo mưa nước ngoài” giá cao.Tiền lẻ: các tiền $1 – $2 – $5 – $10 và xu lẻ nên có sẵn trong túi. Bạn sẽ dùng trong nhiều trường hợp đấy, ví dụ như đi MRT, mua bán đồ ăn v.v.vỞ cắm điện 3 chấu: Ổ cắm điện tại Singapore đều là 3 chấu vuông. Sẽ quan trọng nếu như không có điện sạc Pin điện thoại hay máy ảnh.Ổ cắm chia: dự phòng 1 ổ cắm chia 3, chia 4 hoặc nhiều hơn nếu bạn đi theo nhóm. Số lượng ổ chia tăng theo tỉ lệ số lượng điện thoại, máy ảnh v.v.v
*3. Lưu ý về xuất nhập cảnh và đi máy bay*

*Thủ tục xuất cảnh từ Việt Nam*

Có mặt tại sân bay làm thủ tục check-in trước 2 giờLưu ý về hành lý xách tay và kg được mang theo, qui định tùy theo hãng bay và giá vé. ( Jetstar và Vietjet chỉ có 7kg hành lý xách tay nếu bạn không đăng ký mua thêm hành lý. Riêng hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines thì ngoài 7kg hành lý xách tay bạn còn có thêm 20kg hành lý ký gửi.)Không mang quá 7.000 usd từ Vietnam và 2000 SDG khi xuất cảnh SingKhông mang theo các vật dụng nhọn bằng kim loại như dao, kéo, dĩa, thìa. Tránh mua về Việt Nam những mạt hàng tương tự hoặc đồ chơi bạo lực cho trẻ em.Không mang nước hay chất lỏng khi lên máy bay.
*Thủ tục nhập cảnh khi đến Sing*

Không nên mặc những trang phục ngắn quá, chị em phụ nữ không nên trang điểm quá đậm nếu không muốn mất nhiều thời gian vì sẽ bị hải quan tại đây kiểm tra kỹNên chuẩn bị trước tất cả giấy tờ cần thiết: Hộ chiếu, vé máy bay khứ hồi (tờ giấy in từ email), thông tin phòng khách sạn.

Trước khi đến Sing, trên máy bay bạn sẽ được phát 1 tờ khai để làm thủ tục nhập cảnh, điền những thông tin cực cơ bản thôi. Trong đó có mục ghi rõ là cư trú bao lâu tại Singapore, và ở khách sạn nào (Hải quan sẽ hỏi rất kĩ vấn đề này). Xong đó, kẹp tờ khai vào hộ chiếu.

khi đến chỗ làm thủ tục nhập cảnh thì xếp hàng trước vạch đỏ và chờ đến lượt mình. Người trưởng đoàn sẽ cung cấp hết thông tin cần thiết và thông báo nhóm đi gồm những ai (hải quan sẽ xem xét từng người). Khi đến lượt, bạn mang hộ chiếu và tờ khai gửi cho họ, họ sẽ xem và kiểm tra (Cứ tự tin trả lời những gì hải quan hỏi), sau đó hải quan sẽ đóng dấu và cấp cho bạn thị thực nhập cảnh vào Singapore, bạn nhớ cất kỹ liên đó nhé, vì khi trở về họ sẽ hỏi lại bạn đó. Sau khi qua cửa xong, bạn sẽ đến khu băng chuyền nhận đồ ngay trước mặt, đợi đến hành lý của mình rồi lấy thôi. Nhưng theo kinh nghiệm của mình, nên mang thêm 1 ba lô, trong đó có đủ tư trang cần thiết(quần áo, khăn mặt…) tất tần tật những gì có thể dùng trong 1 ngày, tránh trường hợp thất lạc hành lý ko có gì dùng.

Sau khi làm xong thủ tục nhập cảnh. Bạn nên tranh thủ tìm kiếm các thông tin ở các quầy có biển “Information”. Lựa những bản đồ và thông tin khuyến mãi cần thiết.Nên mua quà cáp ở Changi vào ngày cuối, hàng hóa đều miễn thuế.
*4. Các số điện thoại cần thiết tại Singapore*


Đại sứ quán Việt Nam – Vietnam Embassy +656 462 5938 Cứu hoả/ xe cứu thương – Fire/Ambulance   +65 995Cảnh sát  – Police   +65 999Cấp cứu tại nạn – 24-hour Emergency Road Service +656 748 9911Hãng taxi City Cab +656 552 2222 Hãng taixi NTUC Comfort +656 552 1111 Hãng taxi TIBS +656 481 1211 
*5. Lưu ý khi đến các điểm vui chơi tại Singapore*


Hãy tham quan vui chơi USS vào ngày thường vì giá vé rẻ hơn cuối tuần.Một số điểm công cộng sẽ cấm mang theo Sầu Riêng (vì mùi của nó gây khó chịu cho người khác)Hầu hết các điểm tham quan mua sắm đều mở cửa vào 10g sáng và đóng cửa vào tầm khoảng 9g-10g đêm, hãy sắp xếp hành trình của mình hợp lý nhé.Nên mang theo đồ ăn nhẹ đề phòng những lúc cần thiết. Có thể dùng khi món ăn không hợp khẩu vị, lúc lỡ bữa ăn, hoặc ăn thêm khi ít thức ăn.Nước uống rất sạch, bạn có thể thoải mái uống trực tiếp từ các vòi hoặc bồn nơi công cộng.Bỏ rác đúng nơi qui định, tuân thủ qui định hút thuốc lá những nơi công cộng. Luật môi trường ở Singapore rất nghiêm khắc.Muốn sang đường hãy bấm nút xin đường nếu không muốn chuyện gì tệ với mình.Tàu điện ngầm sẽ đóng cửa tầm khoảng 11g30, hãy chắc rằng đừng đi chơi quá khung giờ đó.Ngoài MRT thì xe buýt là phương tiện di chuyển rất tốt. Bạn có thể sử dụng thẻ EZ-Link để đi xe buýt. Hoặc trả theo từng chuyến cũng ok (nếu đi nhiều thì nên mua EZ-link)Khi đi thang cuốn, hãy đứng sát bên trái.Đừng bao giờ đổi tiền VND sang SGD ở khu Orchard hay các khu thương mại. Bạn sẽ bị ép giá đến ngạc nhiên.Nhớ lấy hóa đơn hoàn thuế khi mua những món hàng trên 100SGD.Bugis, Chinatown và Lucky Plaza (Orchard Road) là nơi bạn cần khi muốn mua sắm với giá cả hợp lý.Nếu bị lạc, đừng ngại hỏi đường người dân, họ sẽ rất vui vẻ và nhiệt tình.Ổ cắm điện tại Sing đều là 3 chấu. Bạn nên mang giắc nối đi nhé.Hoàn thuế: Bạn muốn hoàn thuế thì đầu tiên bạn phải mua hàng ở những cửa hàng có treo biển hoàn thuế, vì ở những nơi đó họ mới cấp loại hóa đơn hợp lệ để hoàn thuế. Còn bạn mua hàng ở những nơi không thuộc diện được cấp hóa đơn hoàn thuế, mua đồ dùng trong siêu thị, mua đồ ngoài chợ thì không được hoàn thuế. Sau đó bạn ra sân bay sớm (3, 4 tiếng trước giờ bay), đến điểm làm thù tục hoàn thuế (thường có xếp hàng rồng rắn) để làm thủ tục. Các món đồ xin hoàn thuế phải để ở chỗ sao cho dễ lấy, nếu cất kỹ quá không lục ra được nhân viên thuế họ cáu, sẽ đuổi bạn ra để cho người khác khỏi phải đợi lâu. Nếu những món bạn mua là mỹ phẩm hay các loại chất lỏng có dung tích > 100ml thì bạn phải cho vào hành lý ký gửi nên cần lưu ý đến thời gian đóng quầy check-in. Khi bạn đang vật vã với cái mớ thủ tục hoàn thuế mà không kịp check-in thì cũng vứt. Bạn cũng phải có tài khoản ngân hàng (có kèm SWIFT code của Ngân Hàng luôn) để sau khi hồ sơ hoàn thuế của bạn được thông qua, món tiền hoàn thuế được duyệt chi thì cơ quan thuế sẽ chuyển tiền hoàn thuế vào tài khoản của bạn. Họ không trả khoản hoàn thuế bằng tiền mặt cho bạn đâu.Đi Taxi phải tìm điểm taxi mới đi được.Ở Tàu điện 12h đóng cửa cho nên tốt nhất phải tầm 11h phải từ các điểm vui chơi khởi hành đi về. Nếu muộn đi Taxi tốn tiền hơn ban ngày.Nếu bạn tới universial sớm (10am) nên chơi từ bên phải qua trái, nếu lên trễ thì từ trái qua phải. Vì những trò “hot” nằm bên phải nhiều.Simcard M1 (là loại có cước cuộc gọi thấp nhất trong 3 mạng di động Singtel, Starhub, M1). Điểm bán: Hệ thống các cửa hàng Seven Eleven hoặc ở các điểm MRT. Khi mua nhớ mang theo Passport.
*6. Lưu ý Văn hóa và những điều cấm kỵ*


Không ăn kẹo cao su ngoài đường (sẽ bị phạt nặng)Không ăn uống trên tàu điện ngầm MRT (sẽ bị phạt nặng)Xuất trình passport khi mua sắm hàng hóa và đề nghị nhận lại hóa đơn hoàn thuế (giá trị hoá đơn từ 100 SGD trở lên), làm thủ tục nhận lại tiền thuế 7% tại sân bayTàu điện 12h đóng cửa cho nên tốt nhất phải tầm 11h phải từ các điểm vui chơi khởi hành đi về. Nếu không kịp có thể lựa chọn một số tuyến bus đêm.Taxi ban đêm sẽ đắt gấp đôi giá ban ngày, bạn phải đến các trạm taxi mới đi được (như đi xe buýt)Singapore lệch múi giờ Việt Nam mình 1 giờ, ví dụ: Việt Nam 7g thì ở Singapore là 8gKhông hút thuốc và xả rác nơi công cộng (sẽ bị phạt nặng), có những khu vực dành riêng cho người hút thuốc, thường là thùng rác trước các trung tâm thương mạiĂn mặc: Nên ăn mặc lịch sự (áo tay dài và quần dài) khi viếng thăm chùa chiền hoặc đền thờ.Bỏ giầy khi bạn đi vào các đền thờ Ấn Độ và Hồi giáo. Giày thường được cởi ra trước khi vào nhà người dân địa phương.Dùng tay để ăn hay đưa thức ăn: Luôn luôn nhớ dùng tay phải khi ăn các món ăn kiểu Ấn hay Malaysia.Khi ăn đồ ăn Trung Hoa: Không nên cắm đôi đũa của bạn vào trong thức ăn. Nếu cần gác đũa, hãy để chúng trên đồ gác đũa hoặc bên cạnh đĩa hay chén của bạn. Nếu trên bàn có 2 cái muỗng, nhớ dùng muỗng sứ để ăn và muỗng kim loại (thường với cán dài hơn) để múc thức ăn.

----------

